# Bullet Cartridge Pens



## khansen (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok, so a friend saw some of my cartridge pens and asked if I could make a pen for her boyfriend out of a cartridge that he actually fired. I told her it's probably beyond my skill level, but that I would ask the experts -

Anybody ever try making a pen out of a .338-378 Weatherby?
Any suggestions for me on where to start?

Keith Hansen


----------



## plantman (Apr 10, 2013)

Keith; Measure the inside of your shell casing. Next go to the site library and see what kit comes closest to that measurement. This will be your starting point, or you could go kitless and turn your own fittings to fit. Check the library for help.  Jim S


----------



## KenV (Apr 10, 2013)

Keith -  I have done 338 Win Mag from scratch.   That is the bullet size on this one but the case will be longer.   You need to be able to drill out a bullet for a parker size refill, turn the collar off a Cigar coupler, drill out the back of the case for the 10 mm tube and be able to install 10mm long tube into the case with the drilled bullet.   I use a collet chuck to hold things while drilling and cleanup.

Or you can contact Eric Rasmussen and have him do the metal work and you can do the top end.   Eric does exceptional work -- including engraving on cases and clear powder coating.  

There are a couple of tutorials in the library on making parker style pens from cases.


----------



## Sylvanite (Apr 11, 2013)

I've done 300 Wby Mag and 338 Win Mag cartridges before, using a cigar pen kit mechanism and upper barrel.  338-378 Wby could be done in a similar fashion, but as it is even longer than 300 Wby, I'd suggest swapping out the parker-style refill for a Pilot G2.

Check out http://www.bulletpenkits.com/300WinMagInstructions.pdf for some assembly ideas.  You might also want to omit the gold trim ring on the centerband when assembling the upper barrel.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Joe Burns (Apr 11, 2013)

Keith,

I have to suggest Eric above.  He has built up custom cartridges for me before where I provided the shell and bullet.  

Joe


----------



## woodwzrd (Apr 11, 2013)

I just did a 338 378 WB Mag with a ballistic tip boat tail bullet about a month ago here is a couple of shots of it. The customer wanted a cross refill so it has a slimline transmission in it. The top is closed end whitetail antler. The lower tube was way short of coming out of the top of the casing but the transmission did so the tube in the upper half was left out by about a half inch so it slid down into the casing to grab the whole transmission. That round makes for a big pen.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Apr 13, 2013)

I have done 308, 8mm Mauser, 277mag(not pictured) 3006, and 300 WB mag, all using cigar components.  The following two photos may be helpful in how they were configured.
Not that each has a center band, it is required to "neck down" the bottom of the cap to prevent it from "flopping" around.  All but the 300WB are hand turned, it uses the standard cigar center band.


----------



## khansen (Apr 18, 2013)

You guys are AWESOME!


----------



## tazhunter0 (May 8, 2013)

I want to learn how these are done.  I will have to look into it more tonight.


----------

